# Ground to a halt - don't function



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

This is what always happens emptiness and blankness pervade my being and I can't seem to function at all - spaced out and detached from the world - and just watching others think feel move respond - been going on for about five weeks now - had two brief spells of a three or four days when it lifted but back in it now - spend a lot of time pacing around and staring blankly at things - sound familiar? Am going insane because I don't know what the difference between the two states is - other than in one I can think and feel and function and the other I can't (the thought voice in my head is saying that I can never function, that the other state is a lie, that this state is a lie - that I am not empty, I am just empty! Doesn't make sense...never does)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oops. 

Just caught the date on this.

Have heard from WR and she is feeling
better.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Removed post.

Would be better served somewhere else.

oops again.


----------

